# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  الفارس الشاعر والشاعر الفارس \ ابو فراس الحمداني

## لميس الامام

*حين تغلف الشاعرية شخصية الفارس بوشاح الشعر .. وتطغى عليها .. فلا تدعها تخلد ببطولاتها ومآتيها ... بل تتربع هي وحدها على سدرة المنتهى .. في علياء الخلود..

هكذا سأبدأ حديثي عن الشاعر الفارس والفارس الشاعر والذي يطيب لي أن أتحدث عنه بقليل من الإسهاب ألا وهو الشاعر والفارس أبو فراس الحمداني رمز الفروسية والشعر بجميع دروبه

حين يستطيع الأمير- البطل – أن يحول هذه الرموز إلى مصادر وحي ..ويتغنى بها شعرا رومانسيا يتحول إلى فارس كلمة ووجدان بدل أن يظل فارس ميدان .. فتتم له نقلة هائلة وراء الزمان والمكان.. وإذا به حاضر في كل زمان ومكان.. و بدل أن يظل عالمه محدودا بين سيف ومعركة وحصان يصبح عالمنا نحن .. جزءا هاما من عالمنا.. ننشد معه وننشج ونذوب حسرات من خلال حسراته على بطولات شبابنا الذين يموتون مثله في معركة قضيتهم قبل أن يحققوا المزيد من الانتصارات. . ونظل نخوض معه هاتفين في أعماقنا بلسانه:

زين الشباب أبو فراس لم يمتع بالشباب

لكن مجد الشعر وسحر الكلمة منحاه عودة ...حياة أبقى .. ونفحات روح ملهمة دائمة النبض والإيحاء..

ونمضي معه في حدائه مماثلة.. ناسين تماما لمن هتف وجدانه؟ ومتى وكيف ولماذا؟ .. وهكذا ينقلب أبو فراس شاعر همس موصول بوجداننا يملأ كياننا ويطل من عيوننا ونكاد ننسى البطل العادي فيه والفارس والقائد و يردنا شعره إلى هذه الرموز فنعجب بها من خلاله من خلال كيانه الذائب شعرا رومانسيا مصفى لا من خلال سيرته ونوازع شخصيته.

هذه نبذة سريعة عن الشاعر الفارس أبو فراس الحمداني- إلي جانب عنترة والمتنبي وغيرهم من شعراء الفروسية- تمثل نظرة سريعة كيف يتأتى الشعر على لسان الفارس الذي تتوق الكلمة إلى الانفراج من قلبه وصدره وعقله .. حزنا وحلما .. ووهما.

تابعونا لتقرأوا بقية الدراسة...*

----------


## لميس الامام

*اعزائي ارجو ان يتسع صدركم لقراءة هذه النافذة التي تطل علينا من عبر تاريخ مقدارة الف سنة ..لنقرا ونتعرف على معنى الفروسية عند المسلمين من خلال تتبعكم لسيرة الفارس الشاعر والشاعر الفارس ابو فراس الحمداني  في ذلك العهد الذي يعتبر عهد النهضة الاسلامية ..زمن الفروسية والنضال ضد هجمات الروم والفرس على المسلمين قاطبة وكيفية مواجهتها رغم قلة العدد والعتاد..سأقوم بنشرها تباعا حتى لا تملوا من القراةة ولو اني على يقين تام ان محبي التاريخ والفرسان منكم سيستمتعوا ايما استمتاع بما يلي...

من هم الحمدانيون؟

الحمدانيون الذين منهم اميرهم وفارسهم ابو فراس الحمداني بدأ نجمهم يسطع حيث خبا نجم العباسين وغلب المركز (بغداد) على امره وأصبح مسرحا لكل طامع من الترك والديلم (بلاد الديلم او بلاد ديلان الواقعة في الدنوب الغربي من شاطئ بحر الخزر وقصبتها روزبار)  يسيطر عليه قوادهم بل  خدمهم ، ولم يعد الخليفة العباسي سوى لعبة حقيرة تتقاذفها ايدي الاماء، والخدم بتشجيع من هؤلاء القواد احيانا وبتدخل مباشر مهم احيانا اخرى فهم الذين ينصبون الخليفة العربي المسلم اذ كانت امه تركية او ديلمية..وهم الذين يخلعونه اذا انسوا منه بقية من نخوة عربية او حمية اسلامية او ثأرا لكرامة مهدورة .ويأتون بغيره ذا ايقنوا من هذا غفلة  او جهالة او ضعفا او ميلا للخنوع والمجون والاستسلام او في الاكثر مقدرة على جباية الاموال لهم باسمه..
كانت هكذا تقوم الدويلات في الاقاليموكان اكثر اراها وملوكها من غير العرب كبنى بويه الديلميين في الري الذين تحكموا بمصائر خمسة خلفاء عباسين هم المستكفي والمطيع والطائع والقادر والقام ومن دهائمهم انهم كانوا يخطبون باسمهم وقامت دويلة القرامطة في عمان والبحرين واليمامة وبادية البصرة .زف الاندلس امتد سلطان بني امية على لاسواحل الاسبانية بقيادة عبد الرحمن الناصر او ا لداخل ولقب بأمير المؤمنين وهو لقب الخليفة اعلانا لاستقلاليته عن بغداد واستهتارا بذلك الخليفة العباسي الذي لم يعد اهلا لهذا اللقب بعد ان انقلب دمية بيد الاتراك والديالمة وسواهم (حتى ان بعض العباسيين الخلفاء بلغ فيهم الخوف والهوان درجة لم يجرؤوا معها من البقاء في بغداد كالمتقي مثلا ..)
وكالفطر كانت تنبت الدويلات في القرن الرابع الهجري فهذه دويلة العبيد في افريقيا تنبت على انقاض الاغالبة والادارسة وعلى رأسهم احد مؤسسيها اسماعيل بن منصور الذي خذا حذو عبد الرحمن الداخل في الاندلس فاستقل عن بغداد ولقب بأمير المؤمنين.
وهذه دويلة الاخشيدين تقوم في مصر والشام برئاسة اميرهم انوجور بن محمد الاخشيد لكن هؤلاء لم يستقلوا عن بغداد ولو صوريا ل ظلوا يخطبون على منابرهم باسمالخليفة العباسي ..اما الدويلة او الامارة العربية الصرف فكانت في الموصل او الجزيرة الفراتية بقيادة الامير العربي ناصر الدولة الحسن بن عبدالله بن حمدان الشيباني الذي لم ينفصل بدوره عنبغداد وبقي يخطب للخليفة وهو ااخو سيف الدلة علي بن عبد الله بن حمدان الشيباني الذي استقل بامارة حلب وثغورها ( اي حدوها وكانت قرى وقلاعا متاخمة شمالا لبلاد الروم اليزنطية (تركيا اليوم) وكانت كلها في حوزة سيف الدولة بالاضافة الى حلب وديار بكر).وظل اخيه يخطب باسم الخليف..

وناصر الدولة هو الذي فتك بعمه سعيد والد ابي فراس بعد ان ارتاب في ولائه وكان شاعرنا يوم فقد اباه في الثالة من عمره فنزحت به امه الى حلب فاحتضنه ابنعمه سيف الدولة اخو ناصر الدولة وتكفل بتربيته وتنشئته واصهر له...اي تزوج اخت الامير الفارس ابو فراس الحمداني.*

----------


## لميس الامام

*جو حربي فروسي مثير:

لم يكن منتظرا وقد خبت الشعلة العربية في بغداد وبهت وميض النخوة العربية من زمان أن يقوم من بين الدويلات الهجينة دويلة عربية صرف ..لا تزال سيوفها بأيد عربية لابطال عرب لا يكتفي قائدهم بإمارة مسكينة مستكينة قانعة يأتيها رزقها من خراج بعض الدساكر والقرى التباعة لها كامرة بد بن عمار في طبريا او امارة ابي العشار الحمداني في انطاكية اقصى مطامحها اغارات وغزوات داخلية ومصادرات ..بل كان لسيف الدلة همة من نوع اخر ادنى مطامحها اغلاها عند غيره..لا يقنع ولا ينام علىضيم وبعد كل هزيمة تراه امضى سلاحا واشد رغبة في التقحم والمغامرة يدفعه دائما ذلك الشعور بالانتماء الى امة كانت خير امة اخرجت للناس الى جانب شعور الفارس بأن عليه ان يغزو  ويصارع ويسلب وينهب على الدوام شيمة الالى من اجداده التغليين وبني تميم وشيبان فيحقق مجد الفرسان ولغيره ان ينام او يحقق مجد اللئام..
في سنة 337 هـ سار سيف الدولة بنفسه الى بلاد الروم بجيش ضئيل فاجأته جيوش ..لكن الفارس الاصيل لا ينهزم ..او يُهزم ولا ثالث لهما..
وتدور معركة غير متكافئة يُهزم فيها سيف الدولة ويستولي الروم على مرعش ، ويوقعون بأهل طرسوس .زلكن الفارس العربي يتلقى الصفعة ليرها في العامالتالي نصر كبيرا يوغل معه في عمق بلاد الروم..غير انه لم يحسب حساب العودة وما ينتظره عن\ها من مفاجآت العدو الذي كمن له في المضايق ..ودارت معركة ..لم ينج فيها سوى سيف الدولة ونفر قليل من جنده وذهب الباقون بين قتيل واسير وتائه..واسترد الروم الغنائم والسبي كما غنموا أثقاف المسلمين وأموالهم ..وفي سنة 341 هـ اكتسح الروم مدينة سروج وسبوا اهلها وهدما مساجدها..
صفعات ثلاث متتالية لم يطق امير حلب احتالها فأعد العدة لجولة رابعة مع الروم بدأها سنة 343 هـ فغزا البلاد الرومية غزو منتقم...وكان النصر حليفه هذه المرة.. قتل في لمعركة قسطنطين بن الدمستق : قيصر بيزنطه آنذاك فشق مقتله على ابيه فراح الاب يجمع عساكره من الروم والروس والبلغار ليزحف بهم على الثغور الاسلامية التقى الجمعان عند قلعة الحدث وكان سيف الدولة يتابع اكمال بنائها فاشتد القتال وصبر المسلمون وصابورا على قلتهم وكان سيف الدولة يثير في نفوسهم النخوة والشجاعة ويتقدمهم في شق صفوف الاعداء
حتى انكشف للروم فأعمل المسلمون السيف في رقابهم الى ان قتلوا منهم مقتلة عظيمة وأسروا صهر الدمستق وابن بنته وكثيرا من بطارقته...
وفي سنة 345 هـ زحف سيف الدولة بجيش قليل لكنه مدرب وخال من المرتزقة على عكس جيوش الروم الخليطة وصل حتى خرشنة وفتح عدة حصون ثم رجع الى أظنه فأقام بها الى ان جاءه رئيس طرسوس فخلع عليه وأعطاه مالا كثيرا ثم قفل راجعا الى حلب..
ما ان سمع الروم بما فعل سيف الدولة حتى جمعوا له الجموع وساروا الى ميافرقين بديار ربيعة فأحروا سوادها ونهبوها وأوقعوا بأهلها وقتلوا من رجالها 1800 رجل كما احرقوا القرى امجاورة ..لكن سيف الدولة كان لهم بالمرصاد فكر عليهم سنة 349 هـ وبلغ خرشنة مرة ثانية وفتح حصونا لهم عديدة دون ان يؤمن كالعادة سلامة العودة الامر الذي كان يقلب النصر الى هزيمة في أغلب الاحيان..
وكانت نهاية صراعه الدامي وجهاده المتواصل ان انهكت الحروب قواه وارهق جيشه الضئيل ومل المسلمون الجهاد معه فسهل على الروم اخيرا ان يدخلوا حلب سنة 351هـ فخرج منها سيف الدولة منهزما بعد ان قتل اكثر اهل بيته وظفر الدمستق بأموال الامير وكنوزه وأسلحه وصيح بداره نبها وحرقا وسبيا

ومهما يكن من امر سيف الدولة وهزائمه المتواصلة امام الروم الا انه كان الامير الوحيد تقريبا الذي يتصدى لهم ويقع فيهم ويحتل اكثر ثغورهم وبعدهم ما استطاع عن الديار الاسلامية..وقد ظل يجاهد الروم ويصارعهم بين كر وفر نيفا وستين عاما..في حين كان امراء الدويت الاسلامية الاخرى في شبه غيبوبة..وحين يستفيقون ..لا يرون سوى سيف الدولة الحمداني..يقاتلونه ويضعفون مؤخرة جيوشه ام العدو المشترك ..اما الروم فلا يكادون يعرفون عنهم شيئا.. الا حين تطأ سنابك خيولهم ديارهم وتبقر حرابهم بطون نسائهم وأطفالهم..*

----------


## لميس الامام

*وابو فراس اين موقعه بين كل هذه الاحداث الجسام؟
مما لا شك فيه ان ابا راس كان فارس الميدان العربي وم القواد القلائل الذين اختارهم سيف الدلة ووثق بهم..ودربهم على الفروسية وملحقاتها..لا سيما وهو من خاصة انسباء الامير وابن عمه وشقيق زوجته وحين شب جعله على رأس مقاتليه..وأعطعه ولاية منبج فبنى فيها داراله ولآمه..وكان طبيعيا ان يخصه ابن عمه بعطف خاص حتى تساوى ابو فراس بذلك معاب سيف الدولة الاكبر ابي المعالي شريف ..ففضلا عما بدر من ابي فراس من اخلاص ووفاء وتفان..وما لاح عليه من سمات شاعرية اصيلة ومبكرة.. تباهى بها على المتنبي وتحداه حتى ان ابا الطيب فيما روي ، كان يتحاشاه..ويتوجس من مناظرته الى جانب ادب رفيع ولغة سليمة وشمائل فروسية عالية كان امير حلب معجبا بها..
في الفرسان الشعراء العرب متذوقا لها اذ كان هو اديبا وشاعرا ولغويا الى حد كبير ناهيك بالفروسية والمغامرة واباء الضيم وحب الغزو والمدافعة التي كان يتميز بها هذاالامير العربي ..ودع عنك ما نسب اليه من التهور وحب التفرد بالرأي.. وعدم احترام رأي مستشاريه من واده وأخذ اقرب الناس بالظنة وتصديق الوشاة والحساد اى درجة الفتك بأخلض الخلصاء ( يقول المستشرق آدم متز في كتابه : الحضارة لاسلامية في القرن الرابع الهجري او عصر النهضة في الاسلام: لم يظهر احد من الحمدانين بشئ من الفروسية والاعمال العظيمة الا سيف الدولة.زعلى ننا نلاحظ انه كان فيحربه مع الروم يقع دائما في نفس الفخ ...ولذلك يقول ابو الفدا: " وكان سيف الدولة معجبابنفسه يحب ان يستبد لا يشاور احد لئلا يقال انه اصاب برأي غيره وكثيرا ما صب القائدان التركيان توزون وبجكم على رأسه الهزائم".

كل هذه النقائض ليست نقائض اذا ما قيست بمقياس العصر ، والوضع الخاص ومفهوم القيم الفروسية القديم..والشمائلا لبدوية عند العرب الاقحاح: كالاعتماد على النفس،والتفرد او التوحش (اي عدم الاستئناس بالناس وبرأيهم) والتسرع في الاقتحام والغزو. والاسراع في حسم الموقف بالقتل او الاسر دون رحمو والاعجاب بالنفس الى درجة الغلو والمكابرة والتعفف عن السلب والمله (تشويه جثث العدو بعد قتله) وادعاء اللشاعرية ورقة الاحساس الى ماهنالك من صفات وشمائل ( سأقوم بشرح مفهوم الفروسية والبطولة عندالعرب تحت عنوان الفتوة.. ) قد ننكر اكثرها اليوم ولكنها  في عصور الفروسيات والبطولات الفردية تعتبر من المقدسات ومن ايات البطولة والشرف..*

----------


## لميس الامام

*لنحاول معا ان نتعرف على ما هيه الفارس (دراسة شارك بها الاستاذ جمال النجار) 
جرى العرف على اطلاق تلك الكلمه على نوعيه خاصه من المقاتلين 
فلكى يترقى المقاتل الى رتبه فارس كان حتما عليه ان يبرع فى القتال واستخدام السيف وان يبرع ايضا فى ركوب الخيل 

فالفرسان هم القوة الضاربه السريعه فى الجيوش 
وكانت قوة الجيش تقاس بكم الفرسان به

ثم تطور المعنى فقد كان الكثير من القتله والسفاحين يشاركون الفرسان براعتهم فى القتال وركوب
فتم تمييز الفرسان بانهم تلك الفئه التى نذرت قوتها وبراعتها فى نصرة قضيه الحق والعدل وامتازوا بالشرف فى القتال وكانت رتبه الفارس تسقط عنه اذا تخلى عن الشرف فى القتال فكان يحرم على الفارس ان يتعرض لامراة او جريح او طفل صغير او شيخ كبير
وكان الفارس مطالبا دائما ان تكون قوته وبراعته لنجدة المحتاج ودفع الظلم 

اى ان القوة والبراعه كان يجب ان تكون مرتبطه بالشرف 
شراسه فى القتال وعطف ولين فى غيره 

ومع تطور وسائل القتال واختفاء السيوف والخيل من ميادين القتال انتقلت صفه الفرسان لتكون من حق رجال المدرعات ( الدبابات ) بعد ان اصبحوا هم القوة الضاربه السريعه فى الجيوش

فاذا اعدنا استعراض التاريخ 
وحكمنا صفات الفرسان من شرف ونبل وتسخير قوتهم وبراعتهم لنصرة قضيه الحق والخير والعدل

سجل  التاريخ يمتلىء بالسفاحين واللصوص والقتله الذين لا يمكن باى حال ان نصفهم بالفرسان رغم براعتهم فى القتال وانتصاراتهم العسكريه المدويه

فجانكيز خان لا يمكن نسبه الى الفرسان رغم براعته وانتصاراته الكبيرة

وكل جيوش الرومان رغم انتصارااتها التى جعلت روما تسود العالم القديم لالف عام لا يمكن ان تنسب اليهم صفه الفرسان

بينما نجد الاسكندر المقدونى يقف شامخا فى رحاب عالم الفرسان فقد كانت قضيته نشر العلم والثقافه ونمحاوله توحيد العالم فى دوله واحدة للقضاء على الحروب والظلم الذى ساد عصره

وينازعه فى الفروسيه هانيبال ذلك القائد القرطاجنى الشهير الذى قاد قواته لمحاربه روما لمنعها من القضاء على وطنه ورغم هزيمته فى النهايه الا انه يقف شامخا فى عالم الفرسان

والمدهش والغريب ان تاريخ امه العرب يقف شامخا فى قمه عالم الفرسان فصفه الفرسان كان اكبر تجسيد لها هو تلك الجيوش العربيه التى انطلقت تحمل رايه الاسلام ومعها قيم العدل والمساواه والحريه الى العالم 
لقد كان فرسان الجيوش الاسلاميه هم اروع وادق واكمل تجسيد لكلمه الفرسان

بينما كانت الجويش الفارسيه والرومانيه هى اوضح تجسيد للقتله والسفاحين فى التاريخ القديم

فاذا انتقلنا الى التاريخ الحديث نجد الجيش الالمانى رغم براعه رجال المدرعات به فالالمان هم ابرع من استخدم الدبابات 
كان ذلك الجيش عصابه من السفاحين والقتله فقد كانت قوتهم وبراعتهم فى خدمه قضيه عنصريه بغضيه تعلى شا، الجنس الارى فوق جميع البشر

وفى تاريخ مصر القريب يقف الزعيم المصرى ورجاله على قمه عالم الفرسان 
واسمحوا لى ان اخص منهم الاميرالاى محمد عبيد 

وفى عصرنا الحديث تاتى العصابات الصهيونيه فى اسرائيل لتكون اكمل وادق تجسيد للسفاحين المجرمين القتله رغم براعتهم فى استخدام المدرعات
بينما يقف الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلى شامخا نبيلا فى قمه الفرسان رغم انه لم يكن من رجال المدرعات 

بينما لا يمكن ان نناقش الجيش الامريكى فهو جيش من القتله والسفاحين ولم يقترلاب يوما من قضيه العدل والخير والحق فهو جيش من السافحين القتله دائما يقف بجانب الظلم يسانده 
وهو جيش بلا شرف 

مما سبق يتضح ان هناك عدة صفات يمتاز بها الفرسان
البراعه فى القتال واستخدام معدات القتال

النبل فى القتال 
الحرص على الشرف فى القتال 

ان كل جهود الفارس وبراعته مسخرة لخدمه قضيه العدل والخير والحق

ان الفارس لا يعمل لصالح نفسه بل لصالح الاخرين 
فهو يضحى بحياته من اجل الاخرين 
ان الفارس لا يخشى فى الحق لومه لائم

وصفه لافروسيه هى صفه اصيله فى الانسان
فهناك اناس مهوبون 
هم فرسان بالفطرة

ولكنها ايضا صفه يمكن اكتسابها بترويض النفس على الشرف والامانه والنبل والرقى والعطاء ومجاهدة النفس لترتقى فوق الضعف البشرى 
اتمنى الا اكون قد اطلت عليك
نلتقى فى رحاب عالم الشعراء*

----------


## لميس الامام

*نجوى ورومانسية*
*
بعض ملامح شاعرية ابو فراس الحمداني* :

*يعكس ابو فراس في شعره بشكل عام  يسمى اليوم بالطفولة الشعرية او براءة الفتوة الشاعرة وعفوية الفارس الواثق..
من هنا بدا لي حاملا طابع الحداثة في الروح والاسلوب مما يجعله  خفيف الظل ، حتى في تعاليه وتغنيه بارستوقراطيته التي نكرهها في اعماقنا ولكننا نقبلها منه/ لانه كثيرا ما غلفها بغلاف شعبي ورواها بفيض من روح ديموقراطية ظهرت في اخوانياته وتعامله مع الآخرين..ولا سيما في أسره ومواقفه القومية السليمة تجاه العدو..وفي غزله الاليف الانوف..

وكان كان فارسا اصيلا كان شاعرا اصيلا فهو انسان وجد نفسه وعرف موقعه فلم يقلد ولم يتكسب وظل ممثلا صادقا لطبقته وقيمها وخير من يتحدث عن البراءة والطفولة والامومة والفتوة والشعرية على أنها حديث روح وقلب ووجدان لا سلعة معروضة للبيع وهي اقرب الى النوع لا الى الكم..وان القيم والشخصية الحرة هي التي يجب ان تتكلم في الشعر وليس اي شئ سواها...
فلا ازدواجية عنده كما نقول اليوم ولا تناقص بين قوله وفعله //بين سلوكه كانسان ومواقفه كشاعر..يشبه ابن الرومي من هذه الناحية : ناحية السلوك الشعري او الالتزام ان صح القول فهو يعايش المعاني ويبرز معها ولا يختبىء وراء صوره او يخبىء شخصية اخرى غير شخصيته الحقيقية..
امه في الوفاء ..

وكما كان لخصمه اللدود المتنبي امة في رجل ( وهو اللقب الذ اطلق على المتنبي في كتاب تحت عنوان المتنبي امة في رجل) من حيث قوة الشخصية واحتضان الذات وانعكاس كل ملامح الامة والعصر في ملامحه وشعره وروحه كان ابو فراس امة وحده في الوفاء

قال:

جملت على ضنى به، سوء ظنه
وأيقنت أني بالوفاء ..امة وحدي

لا لأنه نعت نفسه في هذا البيت بأنه في الوفاء امة وحده بل لأن كل مواقفه في الاسر وقبل الاسر تدل على الوفاء سواء كان هذا الوفاء اما سيف الدولة ..اذ كثيرا ما أغراه الروم وجادلوه وهددوه فلم يرضخ.
وهكذا وجدنا ابا فراس في شعره وفي حياته الوفاء المجسد والصراحة الصريحة والاحساس المرهف ينطق بما يحس تماما ولو كان ما ينطق به جارحا او انانيا..لا بأس اذ كيف يعقل في نظره ان يموت ظمآنا حبا وغيره من العشاق مرتوون؟

معللتي بالوصل والموت دونه
إذا مت ظمآنا..فلا نزل القطر...

أنها حسرة حرى ترسال ارسالا فلا زيف عنده ولا اصكناع ولا تورية ولا مداورة او مراعاة ..والموقف نفسه مع باقي الاحبة: سيف الدولة ، امه ، ابنته ، سيفه ، نفسه ، صديقه ، بلدته ، قبيلته... كل هؤلاء لا تجوز خيانتهم كما لا يجوز الكذب عليهم انهم يملأون قلبه وكيانه ...هذا صحيح..وهو ايضا يملأ قلبهم ووجدانهم بجدارة الشاعرية والفتوة وكرم المحتد وكيب الاحدوثة..
فلا فاضل ولا مفضول..والحب من ظرف واحد مرفوض..من هنا كان موقفه من بعض هؤلاء الاحبة صريحا وشهما ووفيا في آن..فلا تخاذل ولا استجداء لرضا او فداء...واذاكان قد ضعف امام سيف الدولة في طلب الفداء وتضرع وتذلل فليس ذلك منه عن سجية او جبلة ..بل عن دافعين لا ثالث لهما:

1.	شعوره العميق بأنه يخاطب ابا روحيا له..
2.	رغبته الشديده في العودة الى الجهاد وملاعب صباه وعشيرته ، ونكاية بمن فرحوا بأسره..وفوق ذلك كله رحمة بأمه العجوز لتي كانت تصله اخبار لوعتها على فراقه وبكائها وتحملها ما لا تطيق..من الخيبة والهوان من اجله حتى انها ماتت  قبل فدائه بسببه...

على هذا كله دارت اخوانيات ابي فراس  ورومياته.. : تلك الرسائل الشعرية الملتهبة حبا ووفاءا ولوعة وإباء..والتي اوحت بها تجربة خصبة ومثيرة هي تجربة الاسر..حيث صفى الالم وجدان الشاعر وعرى للفارس الامير كثيرا من الحقائق والقيم والاشخاص...

والى لقاء وقصيدته الرائعة :

أراك عصي الدمع شيمتك الغدر أما للهوى نهي عليك ولا أمر؟؟؟؟

لميس الامام*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

[frame="2 80"]تكاد العين تدمع حين تقرأ لأبى فراس أبياته الباكية التى قالها فى رثاء نفسه !! :

أبنيتى لا تجــــزعى .. كل الأنــــــــــــام إلى ذهاب
أبنيتى صبرا جميلا .. للجــــــــــــليل من المصاب
نوحى علىّ بحسـرة .. من خلف سترك و الحجاب
قولـــى إذا ناديتــنى .. و عييـــــتُ عن رد الجواب
زين الشــباب أبو فــراس لم يمتــــع بالشـــــــــباب
واحد من الشعراء الفحول الذين يزدان بهم ديوان العرب ..
و بالمناسبة فإن هناك من ينسب إليه أنه أول من سمى الشعر : ديوان العرب ، و ذلك فى قوله :

الشعر ديوان العربْ .. أبدا و عنوان النسب ْ

و مما يثير إعجابى أقواله الحكيمة :

لِـن للزمان و إن صعُـب .. و إذا تباعد فاقترب
لا تكذبنْ : من غالب الأيام كان لها الغلــــــــب
------
أتزعم أنك خــــــدن الوفاء و قد حجب الترب من قد حجب
فإن كنت تصدق فيما تقول ، فمـت قبل موتك معْ من تحب
-----
ألا إنما الدنيــا مطــية راكـــــــــــب .. علا راكبوها ظهر أعوج أحدبا
شموس متى أعطتك طوعا زمامها .. فكــن للأذى من عقــــها مترقبا
	أما عن الأستاذة لميس الإمام ، فليس لدى ما أصف بها جهودها الثقافية إلا أن أقول لها بارك الله فيك يا سيدتى ، فلطالما أتحفت عقولنا بهذه التحف الرائعة التى تعيد للعقل حيويته ، و للذهن نشاطه ، فمن أبى العلاء المعرى إلى الحصرى القيروانى و معارضى قصيدته الغراء و تحليلاتها المبدعة ، ثم ها هى تبسط أمامنا كتاب التاريخ الأدبى و الشعرى ، و تمد سماط الفكر و الإبداع ...
لقد كان تحليلها لصفات الفارس أكثر من رائع ‘ فليس كل من حقق نصرا فارسا ، و قلبت صفحات التاريخ لتؤكد نظريتها هذه ، فحكمت على الأسكندر و جينكيزخان ، و محمد عبيد و الشاذلى .. الخ
و و كذلك كانت مقارنتها السريعة بين أبى فراس و ابن الرومى .. و قد كان يمكن مقارنته أيضا بمحمود سامى الباروى - رب السيف و القلم - و رائد التجديد فى الشعر الحديث ، و الذى ناله أيضا من النفى و التشريد ما ناله جراء وطنيته و اشتراكه فى الدفاع عن وطنه ...
دراسة رائعة لشاعر رائع ننتظر استكمالها .. فبارك الله فيك سيدتى ..

مصطفى سلام[/frame]

----------


## لميس الامام

سيدي الفاضل مصطفى سلام بارك الله فيك وعليك

سعدت بمرورك وهذه المداخلة الرائعة وقد كانت قصيدته لابنته ينبؤها بدنو اجله من ضمن الدراسة التي قمت بها ولكني كنت سألحقها بها فبارك الله فيك ان اضفتها فهي اثراء للدراسة لاشك في ذلك..وهذ ليس بغريب على سيد الحرف العربي مصطفى سلام الذي يواكب مهرجانا الادب قديمها وحديثها..لك الشكر وكل التقدير سيدي ولا حرمنا الله من تواجدك الثري هذا..
وعلى فكرة..الفارس الشاعر والشاعر الفارس كنت قد قمت بمقدمة بحثي فيها من ثلاث سنوات تقريبا ونشرت المقدمة على ضفاف قاعة الصالون الادبي آنذاك لكن لم يكن هناك من مجيب..لذا اثرت ان اعيد المقدمة مع الاسهاب في القراءة وكشف سيرة الفارس الشاعر والشاعر الفارس ابو فراس حتى احييها في النفوس...

وقد استمتعت بهذه الدراسة التي قمت باستكمالها ايما استمتاع  وما زلت...ولولا بعض المشاغل لانتهيت منها لكن صبرا سأقوم بالبقية الباقية خلال الايام القليلة القادمة..

محبتي ومودتي للجميع

لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

*استاذي الفاضل مصطفى سلام 
حفظك المولى

ان لم تكن هنا في هذه القاعة سيدي فلن يلتفت الا القليل الى مجهودنا في بث الثقافة الادبية هنا..
لا ادري ماذا اقول ...لكن كله خير انشاءا لله

سأقوم بنشر قراءتي لقصيدة الفارس الشاعر ابو فراس الحمداني في موضوع منفرد لعلها تلفت النظر هههه
والله لقد يأست ..ولكن لنا الله..

اشكرك واشكر سعة صدرك وتفانيك لتطوير هذه القاعة الهامة جدا في بث الثقافة العربية والارتقاء وري الجذور الاصيلة للغتنا العربية الرائعة..

مودتي الخالصة لك ..

لميس الامام*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

أستميحك  عذرا أستاذة لميس .. و فيم اليأس !!! ، أنك يا سيدتي تغرفين من محيط الثقافة العربية و التاريخ الأصيل  فتقدمينه لقارئك شهيا على أطباق المعرفة السمحة، لا يضيرك أبدا انصراف القارئ إلى ثقافة  ال ( تيك أواي) ، فمهما  طال بنا زمان التيه فإننا لا شك عائدون إلى أصولنا .
بارك الله فيك
------ 
تحياتي

----------


## لميس الامام

*Awseemi A9eel

السلام عليكم وشكرا لمرورك وتعقيبك على يأسي كما نوهت..
إنه ليس يأس ..في هذه القاعة والتي من المفترض ان تكون
قاعة ثقافة وأدب ترجو دائما ان يرتادها القراء لينهلوا من منابع الثقافة التي
نستقيها من كتب التاريخ ونسجل منها في هذا الرواق الرائع ما يهم القارئ ويستلذ بقرائته ايضا
..وان كنت اقوم ببعض الجهد الذي لا يقارن بجهد من
سبقوني ..الا ان هذا الجهد والنشر اولا وأخيرا سيعود حتما لصالح القراءة وتغذية العقول
لمن لم يمروا عليه من قبل .. وهذا واجبنا تجاه الاجيال المعاصرة..
لا لم ايأس ولكنها كلمة عتاب مبطنة..فقط لا غير..

اشكرك وانا على يقين بأن النهاية ستكون العودة لمنابع الثقافة دائما..

كل التحية والتقدير  لاطراءك على نصوصي واهلا بك دائما بين رحاب الكلمة والمعرفة..

لميس الامام*

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_تحياتى اليك ماما لميس لن انكر بأننى أول مره أقراء هذا فأننى أتعلم الى أن يتوفنى الله

وكم جميل تاريخ هذا الفارس لاأقوى على التحدث الا أننى أهنئك حتى تتجمع كلماتى وأعود

تكرار اليكى حتى أشبع الروح مما تكتبين عن هذا الفارس الجميل ليت شعره يرجع فى عالمنا

الذى أصبح كل شىء به كهربائيا وصرنا معه بلا حياه تحياتى أستاذتى ومعلمتى الفاضله 

ماما لميس الامام أبنتك جاسره مصريه تقبلى مرورى بك_  :Heart33:

----------


## لميس الامام

الابنة جاسرة المصرية

تحية كبيرة لمرورك الرائع ومبادرتك في القراءة
منهل الثقافة وسيرة العظماء في تاريخنا الادبي 
الخالد..

ها هو الطريق مفتوح امامك غاليتي لتنهلي ولتتعلمي 
فما اجمل العلم من المهد الى اللحد..

مرة اخرى احترم مرورك وتذوقك وياليت
امثال هذا الفارس الجميل ان يهبوا ثانية
في عصرنا هذا وينسوا الثقافة التيك اوي
على رأي الزميل Awseemi A9eel

مودتي الخالصة

لميس الامام

----------


## قلب مصر

المبدعة الرقيقة لميس الإمام  :f: 
حقا دراسة وافية ورائعة تفضلتي بها 
فسيرة هذا الفارس الشاعر من أعذب السير التي من الممكن أن يقف امامها الإنسان ليرى 
أنه لا يوجد عائق أبدا أن يتحلى الإنسان بصفتين قد يظهرا في ظاهرهما أنهما متناقضتان
وهما الفروسية والقدرة على النزال والحرب وبين الشاعرية والرومانسية 
سيدتى الفاضلة ...
مهما تحدثت فلن أوفيك حقك على مجهودك الراقى في نشر هذا النوع من الثقافة والذي لا تألين جهدا في مواصلته
بالرغم من ابتعاد الكثيرين وابتعاد أهوائهم عن هذا النوع الراقي من الثقافة والابداع
تقبلي تقديري واحترامي
واتمنى منك المواصلة دائما وامتاعنا بهذه الجرعة الراقية من الفن والابداع
 :M (32):

----------


## لميس الامام

الاخت الفاضلة قلب مصر (ام يوسف)

سيدتي اشكر كلماتك الرائعة التي تشحذ  همتناالادبية لنواصل مهمتنا الرئيسة
في هذا المنتدى الرائع..من أجل اثراء ثقافة ابنائنا والعودة بهذا التاريخ,
الارث النائم لينهض ثانية من سباته العميق من بين ارفف الكتب واروقة العلم..

اشكر لك هذا المرور واقدره حق التقدير 

دمت بكل الود والاحترام

لميس الامام

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
منذ وقت ليس بالقصير قرات هذا الموضوع الرائع وكنت اتمنى ان اكون من اوائل المشاركين لاعجابى الشديد بهذا الرجل 
الاخت الفاضله لميس اصبتى عندما تحدثتى عن الفارس ابو فراس الحمدانى بهذا اليسر والاسهاب الممتع
وياليته كان اكتفى بالشعر فقط  ماصار به الحال فى السجن خوفا من ضياع ملك الحاكم فى ذاك الوقت سيف الدوله الحمدانى
مازلات احب الاستماع الى قصيدة "أراك عصيّ الدمع"و هى من أشهر ماكتب  هذا الفارس الشاعر الشجاع 
تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## لميس الامام

*اختى الفاضلة ام البنات

يا سيدتي انت شرفتني بحضورك وتواجدك الرائع
الراقي بين حروف مشاركاتي
إن القراءات يا سيدتي تعددت في فارس الكلمة والسيف ابو فراس
لقد قرأته منذ كنت شابة ونهلت من شعره وسيرته الذاتية
حتى لكأني شربتها ..
قيل الكثير في ابي فراس وعارض الكثير منهم سيرته المتعدده الجوانب
حتى لقد وصفه البعض بالتخنث..وهذا كان الظلم بعينه قطعا..
كانت فترة السجن بالنسبة له الهاما وسحر بيان..
وكانت انتصاراته كأساطير قصص الف ليلة وليلة
زادك الله من عزه اختاه وبارك الله فيك وفي مرورك الرائع دائما..

مودتي الخالصة وشكري الفائض لك..

لميس الامام*

----------


## محمد طلعت

::shit::  :f:  :f:  :f2: الأستاذة الغالية \   لميس الحمدانى

                                 لا تستغربين .. فأنت تستحقين هذا اللقب ان لم يكن يزعجك ..

                      لأن لأمثالك الأحترام ..

                                     بما تقمين به .. من أدب وشعر  وثقافة أراك منفردة بها ..

                                          تقبلى خالص امتنانى ..

                                                    وشعورى بالضآلة بجوار أمثالك ..

                                                          تحياتى

----------


## لميس الامام

الاستاذ محمد طلعت

استغفر الله يا اخي..كيف تشعر بالضآلة؟؟؟
لا والف لا ..يكفي ان بداخلك الفضول لتقرأ 
وتنهل من نشر الثقافات المختلفة التي احاول
جاهدة ان انشرها بغية الفائدة للاخرين..

واللقب هذا والله كثير علي فأين انا من الحمدانية؟؟
شكرا لك وتقدير كبير لتواجدك الرائع..وكلمات اطراءك الذي
يعجز بياني عن التعقيب عليه..

تحياتي وخالص احترامي

لميس الامام

----------


## عاشقه الامل

السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله يبارك بيكم للطرح الرائع

رائع كروعة تميزكم


دمتم بحفظ الرحمن



__________________

----------


## لميس الامام

الاخت الكريمة عاشقة الامل

شكرا لمرورك ولزيارتك الرائعة
نرحب بك دائما وبجميع الاخوة والاخوات الاعضاء
لتنهلوا من تاريخ الادب العربي عموما...

كوني دائما معنا 

لميس الامام

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## لميس الامام

*[frame="12 80"]اخي الطيب،  اسكندراني...
جمعة مباركة ويوم سعيد



اشعر بالفخر حقا انني قد انجزت هذه الدراسة 
التي اثرت معرفتي ..فآثرت ان تثري معرفة الاعضاء الكرام 
في منتدى ابناء مصر الرائع..
ومن ثم قمت بترشيحها لجائزة حورس الذهبية..
متمنية للجميع الفوز والنجاح..

اطيب الامنيات للجميع...



لميس الامام[/frame]*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

الغالية جدا / أستاذة لميس

شرفت بقراءة موضوعك..........أبو فراس الحمداني من الشعراء الذين جمعوا ما بين قوة الكلمة و رقتها

أحب في هذا الرجل " الشاعر الفارس" قدرته على امتلاك عقلي و وجداني بأصالة كلماته.

عرض أكثر من رائع أستاذة لميس

سلمت يداك.........تحيـ ـ ـ ـ اتي

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*


اختي الفاضلة .. لميس الامام



كل الشكر ايها الغالية .. لميس الامام 
لـ  صفحتك هذه التي أحفتنا بالمفيد والمختلف 
وكما أدهشتنا بقدرة افكارك وقلمك على استكشاف 
مواطن الجمال في فكر ونهج هذا الفارس الشاعر 
 ومسيرته الشعرية والأدبية من علو الإحساس وقوة الكلمة 
ما ينفذ إلى عمق الروح فـ يترك لديها إنطباعاً 
عن ماكانت عليه روحه الشاعرة من رهافة وحساسية 
:
:
نبع الوفاء  

*

----------


## لميس الامام

> الغالية جدا / أستاذة لميس
> 
> شرفت بقراءة موضوعك..........أبو فراس الحمداني من الشعراء الذين جمعوا ما بين قوة الكلمة و رقتها
> 
> أحب في هذا الرجل " الشاعر الفارس" قدرته على امتلاك عقلي و وجداني بأصالة كلماته.
> 
> عرض أكثر من رائع أستاذة لميس
> 
> سلمت يداك.........تحيـ ـ ـ ـ اتي


*اهلا بيك يا ايمان بين ربوع متصفح ابو فراس الحمداني
انا اماثلك اعجابا بالشاعر الفارس
حيث تنطلق الكلمة بحق نابعة من مجد البطولة
وأصالة الكلمة وصدقها..
وسعادتي لا تقدر بهذه الانطلاقة الادبية التي عمت احبائي اعضاء المنتدى
رجاء الافادة والمعرفة الادبية والتاريخية الجديرة بفكركم ومشاعركم..

لك مني كل تحية وتقدير ..
كوني دائما بخير...

لميس الامام*

----------


## لميس الامام

> *
> 
> 
> اختي الفاضلة .. لميس الامام
> 
> 
> 
> كل الشكر ايها الغالية .. لميس الامام 
> لـ  صفحتك هذه التي أحفتنا بالمفيد والمختلف 
> ...


 *نبع الوفاء 
مرحبا بك ولقاءنا الادبي مع فارس السيف والكلمة ابو فراس الحمداني
وقد كان الهدف هو بالفعل القاء الضوء على مسيرته الشعرية والادبية 
والتركيز على رهافة الحس والمعنى لما نظم من قصائد 
كان لها وزن ادبي ثقيل بين رعيل الشعراء في تاريخ الادب العربي..

مودتي الخالصة وشكري العميق لهذا المرور وكلماتك المحفزة..

لميس الامام*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

الأم  الفاضلة    ...   لميس الإمام








اليــوم .. ليس كسائر الأيـــام
اليــوم بــدا مختلفـاً .. وضّاءً 
ملوّنــاً بأزاهير ابداعكم هنـــا 
ومُعطّر بشذى ارواحكم الطيبة

اليــوم .. نحتـفل بفوزكــــم
بجائزة حورس أبــناء مصر 
يامن غرستم حــب الأنتمــاء
فكنتم رمز العـطـاء والوفاء




ابـدعتــم هنا .. فـامتعتـم 
وارتقيتم بنــا حد السماء
فما كان منّا الا ان نقابــل 
العطاء بـ العطاء

تـقديـــراً لـــهـــذه الجهــــود 
وتثمـــيناً لهــذه العطـــاءات
أتقــدم بأسمى آيــــات الشكر 
والعرفان لشخصكم الكريـــم
لتميزكم في هذا المــوضوع
الذي استحق بجدارة جائزة
حورس ابناء مصر 2008





كل عام وأنتم لأبناء مصر مصـــدر الفـرح 

كل عام وأنــا أجمــع كلمــات التهنئة

لكي أصنع منها باقة ود وحب 

لأهديها لكم لتميزكم

تحياتي





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## لميس الامام

*[frame="2 80"]الابن الرائع ايمن خطاب

لثالث مرة التقي بك اليوم مهنئا وسعيدا
وسعادتي لا توصف بهذا الكم الهائل من 
الكلمات التي اشاعت البهجة في نفسي
الى جانب حيازتي وسام حورس الذهبي" للابداع الادبي والثقافي

كل الشكر والتقدير لك وللجنة التحكيم ولكل من ساهم في انجاح هذه الدراسة الادبية..

مودتي وخالص شكري وتقديري

لميس الامام[/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## سوما

*أ. لميس.. موضوع فعلا يستحق الفوز بجائزة ووسام الحورس للتميز 2008.. 
موضوع فعلا قيم وثرى جداااااا ..تسلم أيدك..
ومن تميز وإبداع إلى أخر أن شاء الله .. 
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

أختى الغالية الشاعرة الجميلة والأديبة اللبيبة 
لميس الإمام

الفوز بوسام التميز
حورس 2008
مع كل أمنياتى لكِ بدوام الرقى

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *[frame="2 80"]الابن الرائع ايمن خطاب
> 
> لثالث مرة التقي بك اليوم مهنئا وسعيدا
> وسعادتي لا توصف بهذا الكم الهائل من 
> الكلمات التي اشاعت البهجة في نفسي
> الى جانب حيازتي وسام حورس الذهبي" للابداع الادبي والثقافي
> 
> كل الشكر والتقدير لك وللجنة التحكيم ولكل من ساهم في انجاح هذه الدراسة الادبية..
> 
> ...



*



الأم الفاضلة .. أ. لميس الإمام 




باقة ود وتقدير واحترام أهديها لكِ على عذب حرفك 

وعلى تشجيعك الدائـــــم لكلماتي المتواضعه 

وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنك بي

مع خالص تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## لميس الامام

الاخ الكريم الفاضل
محمد سعيد...صفحات العمر

الف شكر وتقدير لتهنئتك الرقيقة ادام الله الفضل بين
اعضاء ابناء مصر..

مع خالص شكري واحترامي

لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

الابن ايمن خطاب

الف شكر وصلت باقة الزهر
وعبقها..

تحياتي وتقديري

لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

سوما الغالية

اشكر تهنئتك بكل التقدير والمودة

لك مني عبق التحايا


لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

نبع الوفاء

تحية وتقدير لتواجدك بين صفاحات ثقافية
وهذه مهمة آليتها على نفسي في نشر المفيد
من الثقافة والمعرفة الادبية..
لك مني عبق التحايا ..

لميس الامام

----------


## ابو صلاح

*يااااااااااااااة يا لميس موضوع جامد جدا ومشوق بس الكلام كتير أووي ده انا قعدت اقـرأ فيه أربع ايام بس والله .. 

تســـــــــــلم أيـــــدك على الكلام الحلو ده*

----------


## rosey19

موضوع رائع اختى لميس...

 حقا موضوع متميز لانه اخيتيارك .

   احسنت وابدعت ..كلماتك رقيقه.

     تستحقين التميز والوسام........وكل التقدير

----------


## لميس الامام

> *يااااااااااااااة يا لميس موضوع جامد جدا ومشوق بس الكلام كتير أووي ده انا قعدت اقـرأ فيه أربع ايام بس والله .. 
> 
> تســـــــــــلم أيـــــدك على الكلام الحلو ده*


*أخي الكريم ابو صلاح

استميحك عذرا ولكن ابو فراس يستحق مجلد بأكمله للحديث والغوص في اعماق فروسيته وشاعريته...

تقديري واحترامي لولوجك هذا المتصفح الادبي..ولاستمتاعك بالطرح..

لميس الامام*

----------


## لميس الامام

Rosy19 :f:  :f: 

ما اسعدني  حقا بهذا المرور الجميل
غاليتي لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير
وكوني دائما معنا على ضفاف اروقة الادب والشعر

مودتي الخالصة

لميس الامام

----------

